# Dubai State Pension Scheme



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone know how this works pls?

What do you/does your company have to put in?

How much do you get back, and when?


also, if anyone reading this knows the cost range of a typical HC insurance scheme for a family of 4, that would be great.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are after a pension, I would personally advise that you go for one in your home country. I personally would not invest money in any pension scheme here. I'm not even sure that there is a pension scheme for expats here - I would be inclined to think that a state pension would be for Emiratis only. Elphaba would be best placed to advise you though.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are no pension schemes in the UAE. You will be part of your employer's gratuity scheme and the amount you accrue is given to you when you leave. It is based on salary and length of service.

If you are resident overseas, you usually cannot contribute to a pension scheme in your own country. (For Brits - if you are already contributing to a personal/stakeholder pension you may pay in up to £3,600 a year gross and continue to make NI contributions to build up entitlement to state benefits.)

There are a number of offshore savings schemes available to expats, but take care when seeking advice. Suggest you PM me about this and medical insurance - the costs of which will vary widely depending on what is required.

_


----------

